

Ask HN: How do i increase my karma - nppc

I have been a long time reader of HN, but have never bothered to create an account. Couple of weeks ago i finally registered. I still see my karma at the default 1. How do i increase it ?
======
steffex
by getting up votes on comments you post to other articles

~~~
Peroni
And submitting quality content which is then upvoted.

Pro-tip: Ignore karma. It's worthless and chasing karma only degrades the
quality of the site.

